# Tiger Barbs & Red Mickey Mouse Platy



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I was really intend to purchase a mid-dwelling fish for all of my fish are bottom dwellers and I would like to have a good balanced tank and I was thinking about the Tiger Barbs and the Red Mickey Mouse Platy

I did some research on the Tiger Barbs and I have read some different information about them and just wanted to get the information straight before I buy them. 

I heard that they live best in groups of 6 or more and if they are in groups of 5 or less they will terrorize the other fish in the tank on a daily basis is that true?

Also I know they are Semi Aggressive and so are most fish in my tank except the Kuhli Loaches should this cause a problem?

The size of these fish are generally up to 2.5 to 3.0 inches is that correct?

Is it possible for them to live good with Red Mickey Mouse Platies and possible Angel Fish for they are both mid dwellers?

The same questions goes for the Red Mickey Mouse Platies also


Thanks for the input and information it helps out alot  

Chris :fish:


----------



## fishboy23 (Feb 18, 2006)

I would not mix tiger barbs with platys. I guess one could try it, but I wouldn't. Tiger barbs are peckish fish. And they peck each other a lot. Definitely do groups of tiger barbs, I had a friend recently get 3 to cycle a tank, he's down to 1 now, they pecked each other so bad. A school large enough may leave the platys alone, but I would bet on the tiger barbs nipping away the platy fins. Platys and angels fit the stereotypical community tank scene, though they really prefer different kinds of water, generally tankraised angels will work fine in such a setup. 
Your size numbers are correct.
I think you're slightly mistaken on the type of fish platys are...they really are more surface dwellers--look at the upturned mouth and flat "forehead". Both are very characteristic of surface dwellers. 
Given this, I think platys and angels could compliment each other well in this setup, much better than tiger barbs and platys anyway.

P.S. For those english majors in the group, I think "platies" looks dumb, so I made the plural "platys", which refers to the fish being flat (on the forehead in this case)...so don't knock my plurals :fun:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I am guessing this is for your 20 gal tank.

Is your 20 gallon a long or a tall?

Angels prefer the tall tanks a long wont give them the space they really need.

If you want to give it a try there are Danios, they will give your tank some zip (activity) and tend to be and mid to upper swimmers. There are also a wide variety to choose from. Zebra, Giant, Golden, ect...
Being a smaller tank danios will fill the rest of your tank without overstocking it.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

No this is for my 75 gallon tank... 

Great information I will probably go with the Angel fish and Platys then

Around how many of each is suggested?


----------

